# Experience with Costelo carbon frames.



## Epic1219 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Costelo road frames, specifically the Costelo Speedcoupe aero frame like the one linked below. I have a bunch of spare parts laying around, and would like to build up a cheap aero bike. Are they chinese carbon junk, or halfway decent? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Costelo-Sp...m=123334428759&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Did you look for a website? If they don't have a website with all kinds of pertinent information, I'd have to take a wild guess and say that they are not a legit frame builder.
That, and the pictures scream cheap unknown quality frame out of china. And I thought Costelo was spelt Costello.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

My personal opinion is, you can't go wrong shopping at Costco.
YMMV.


----------



## JerryLook (Dec 3, 2017)

There is a huge thread about Chinese frames at weight weenies that is worth checking out. They might mention Costelo.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Epic1219 said:


> Wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Costelo road frames, specifically the Costelo Speedcoupe aero frame like the one linked below. I have a bunch of spare parts laying around, and would like to build up a cheap aero bike. Are they chinese carbon junk, or halfway decent? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


Are those from Elvis Costello, or Abbott and Costello?


----------

